# job offer malaysia



## malikpankaj (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,
I have 8 yrs of experience in IT and got an offer of 9k/month salary in Malaysia . 

I get around 85k per month back in india . So, will i be able to save more then that in Malaysia with 9k per month . If you can please provide a break up of 1 bhk rent , utilities , can rental,phone , internet , breakfast,lunch meal expenses as well.

Thanks,
Pankaj


----------

